#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > درخواست: چگونه بدون اینکه از حجم اینترنت کم شود ،  بتوانم دانلود کنم ؟

## rezanurse826

با سلام به مهندسین عزیز و بخصوص نخبه های عزیز شبکه و اینترنت
قبل از اینکه اینترنت مخابرات بگیرم ،  با آسیاتک 10 سال کار کردم ولی هیچ مشکلی با این شرکت نداشتم . بعدا مجبور شدم از محله بروم جای دیگر و به ناچار از اینترنت مخابرات استفاده کنم که هر دقیقه برای خودش شارژ کم می کند .
دنبال یک راه حلی هستم تا بتوانم از اینترنت adsl مخابرات  بدون اینکه حجم کم شود بتوانم دانلود کنم .
احتمالا این سوال داغ دل خیلی از دوستان است .

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*samanbeygvan*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## samanbeygvan

> با سلام به مهندسین عزیز و بخصوص نخبه های عزیز شبکه و اینترنت
> قبل از اینکه اینترنت مخابرات بگیرم ،  با آسیاتک 10 سال کار کردم ولی هیچ مشکلی با این شرکت نداشتم . بعدا مجبور شدم از محله بروم جای دیگر و به ناچار از اینترنت مخابرات استفاده کنم که هر دقیقه برای خودش شارژ کم می کند .
> دنبال یک راه حلی هستم تا بتوانم از اینترنت adsl مخابرات  بدون اینکه حجم کم شود بتوانم دانلود کنم .
> احتمالا این سوال داغ دل خیلی از دوستان است .


مگه میشه همچین چیزی ؟
شما قبلا استفاده کردی ؟

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## rezanurse826

درود
کار نشد ندارد .
دوستانی که می توانند راهنمایی کنند ،  دریغ نورزند .

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## hanirayan

دوست  عزیز بعید میدونم بشه همجین کاری کرد

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## firstcartiba

به نظر من بگرد تو مخابرات یک آشنا پیدا کن. نخبه های اصلی اونجا هستند

----------

*ford*,*hamid1372*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## دیوانه3

درود دوست عزیز همچنین چیزی عملا غیر ممکنه انگارکه شما ازیک لیوان اب بخورید ولیوان همچنان پرباشهاگه این ممکن شداونم ممکن میشه شما براساس نت که خریداری کردین چه وب گردی چه دانلود ازحجم شماکم میشه براساس ترافیک مصرفی داخلی باشه یاخارجی مگه معجزه ای رخ داده که ما بی خبرریم یاعلی.

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## davood4000

والله من adslروقط کردم بدون هیچ استفاده ایی ماهی100تومن میومد کار مخابرات روی اصول نیست خیلی ببخشید انگار دزدی میکنن

----------

*Mohsenaux*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## hri

تنها راهش استفاده کردن از اینترنت دیگرانه.دراینصورت حجم اینترنت خودت ثابت میمونه...گرفتی مارو عزیز من؟!!!

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## kataag

با سلام چگونه بدون مصرف بنزین و گاز میتونم با ماشین رانندگی کنم؟

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*cybernova*,*hojat88*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## Behnammohsen

درود . دوست گرامی وقتی شما درخواست اینترنت از مثلا شرکت شاتل میدید مخابرات یک جفت سیم از خط تلفن شما رو به دم و دستگاه خاص شرکت شاتل متصل میکنه که به این عمل رانژه میگن . پس در مرحله اول روی هر خط تلفن فقط یک شرکت ارائه اینترنت میتونه بکنه . در مرحله بعدی شما توسط یک مودم و ارائه نام کاربری و رمز و vpi و vci به پرتال شرکت شاتل کانکت میشید . تنها راه استفاده بدون پرداخت هزینه (غیر حلال . سرقت) هک کردن وبسایت شرکته که یک نام کاربری رو بدون پرداخت هزینه برای خودتون فعال کنید . حالا مبحث هک شروع میشه که این شرکت ها نفوذ بهشون تقریبا ناممکنه . هک کردن کار من و شما نیست . هکری که حرفه ای باشه بخاطر ۳۰تومن ماهیانه خودشو خراب نمیکنه . اگرم بخواد براتون هک کنه هزینه سنگین میخواد که بالکل قضیه منتفی میشه . ( جمع بندی : اینکار جرمه و ارزش مالی نداره و در صورت گیر افتادن جریمه نقدی و زندانی خواهد داشت ) امیدوارم حق مطلب رو ادا کرده باشم .

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*cybernova*,*hojat88*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------

